# Aqua Illumination Sol in Canada?



## aaceti (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone know any locations or Canadian websites where I can order the Aqua Illuminations from?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

aaceti said:


> Anyone know any locations or Canadian websites where I can order the Aqua Illuminations from?


Message user *explor3r*. I believe he just ordered some in.


----------



## phi delt reefer (Sep 8, 2010)

ReefGeek out of the US will be the cheapest probably - they ship to Canada all the time and if you are willing to - they can ship it to the border and you can just drive across and pick it up. I live in London so i save major mula by shipping to the border and driving across to pick it up.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Goreef.com in Montreal is where I got mine. Oakville Reef gallery, in oakville and John at NAFB told me he was carrying them as well.


----------



## aaceti (Feb 26, 2011)

Just picked up the last pair of Sol blues at Oakville Reef Gallery. Thanks!


----------

